# Briar Patch needs one Member for 2007



## Gary Mercer (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like we will need one member for the Briar Patch Hunt club in Heard County.
1200 acres of trophy managed land on the New River near Corinth.  About 40 miles south west of Hartsfield Airport.
Great camp with very stable membership.  We have power, a bunk house.  Good deer herd, with some real whoppers roaming around.  We have been managing this property for 11 years.  2.5 miles of river front, about a mile of large power line.
We encourage members to camp with us, as we feel that a great camp is a large part of the deer hunting experience.
Many food plots with club stands.  Also, personal hunting areas are available.
Take a look at our web site, and us a call.
briarpatchhc.com
Gary Mercer 404-915-0866 (cell)
                       770-487-8271 (Home)
Jeff Cunningham 678-296-7200 (Cell)


----------



## SHMELTON (Mar 18, 2007)

what are the dues?


----------



## Gary Mercer (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to post that.
$1300 / year.  
13 members and me, the old guy who drives the tractor.


----------



## PWalls (Mar 19, 2007)

Gary Mercer said:


> Sorry, I meant to post that.
> $1300 / year.
> 13 members and me, the old guy who drives the tractor.



Sounded good until that last part about some old guy driving a tractor. Bet he is one of those "questionable" sports. Probably should insist of a face-to-face to gauge his "character".


----------



## Cranium (Mar 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gary Mercer (Mar 21, 2007)

PWalls???
What kind of name is that?
Be careful, I know where you stays at.
Gary


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 21, 2007)

I killed this guy there, the 24lb. gobbler in my avatar too!


----------



## Cranium (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## david g (Mar 27, 2007)

*Briar Patch*

Great guys, great food, great hunting, great camp. Fun family environment. Hard working members that all want to grow some big deer.


----------



## Belk (Mar 28, 2007)

*Briar Patch great club!*

Great club & even better members, been a member for 3 years!
Lots of deer and fun!
My son killed his first turkey (photo) this spring at the "Patch" and I think the other member were more excited than I was!


----------



## Gary Mercer (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had several questions about our location.
The Club is located on the New River which is a tributary of the Hooch, and the upper end of Lake West Point.
We are located on a paved road near the crossroads hamlet of Corinth.   About 10 miles off I-85 at the Grantville exit.  
Our property is mainly planted pines with good creeks and, of course, about 2.5 miles of the river bottom.    Lots of forage and food plots for the deer, and hardwoods along the river and creeks. We have had the property for 12 years, and have aggressively managed it for trophey whitetails.  We have annual as well as seasonal food plots.
We also have a good turkey population, as well as rabbits, and squirels.  NO HOGS.  We have a good population of Beavers for those of you who want to try a little off season hunting.
We have a tractor, and the necessary equipment to plant our food plots, and maintain the road system.
We have a nuber of members who have campers, and some use the bunk house, as do our guests.  We have a community cook shed, and covered patio.  Most campers avail themselves of the great cooking and fellowship of community meals.  Everybody pitches in, and we have some great cooks in this club.
We also have a hot shower, and a privey that is 1st class.
Power is available to all campers as well as the shed, shower, and privey.  Most folks use their ACs during the hot early months, and off season.  
Some of our members use the camp as a campground when fishing West Point lake, (which is very close.)  You guessed it. We camp all year round at the Patch.  Deer season is just part of the year.  This club operates 12/7.
We also have a gun range in development.  Last season we opened the range with shooting tables, chairs and a 100 yard range.  This year, we are covering the shooting benches, and have built a berm for the backstop.  Great place to spend and afternoon "zeroing in."  We also plan a BBQ grill and cooler area at the range, as well as more chairs for "hanging out."  This will become a central activity location for the off season.  I hope one of our members will consider making a 3 D area for bowhunters nearby.  Adjacent to the range is a large area we use for shooting that ellusive critter, the clay pigeon.  Some our members enjoy tuning up their shotgun skills for the dove and bird season,
Yes, we allow 4 wheelers.  But they are not to be used during hunting season to excess.  We ae very carefull how we use them durng the deer season.
Once again, I hope this answers your questions.
Don't hesitate to call if you have need any more info.
We are looking for one quality member to become part of our family.
See you in camp!
Gary
404-915-0866 Cell
770-487-8271 Home


----------



## Cranium (Apr 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Nate23 (Apr 3, 2007)

PMed and left messege with Mrs. Mercer


----------



## Cranium (Apr 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## phillipsmike (Apr 12, 2007)

This is going to be my 2nd year on this lease and it is a great place.  Good hunting, great guys, excellent atmosphere.  Everybody is willing to help out - all of the work days have had 100% participation.  Everyone respects everyone else when they are hunting and their private areas.  Plenty of virgin territory that is not hunted or rarely hunted.  Not a bad drive from metro Atlanta.  Couldn't ask for anything better - believe me I looked at several places last year and new this was the place.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 12, 2007)

Gary Mercer said:


> PWalls???
> What kind of name is that?
> Be careful, I know where you stays at.
> Gary



I'll say this for potential members. If Gary hunts as well as he plays golf, then there are plenty of deer running around on that place.  

Seriously guys, I've known Gary for a while and he is a good man and if I could or didn't already have a gem of a deal where I hunt, I would take him up on the offer. Sounds like an awesome club and a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Cranium (Apr 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## quality hunter (Apr 18, 2007)

I use to hunt here and there are tons of deer and tons of big bucks.  I have been on tons of clubs over the years and this is club is the best you will find in Georgia. If you are looking for a club close to Atlanta, Gary runs a top notch club.


----------



## Cranium (Apr 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cranium (Apr 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cranium (May 1, 2007)

*"About 40 miles south west of Hartsfield Airport"* 

Surprised we still have one opening for this year with the price of gasoline being what it is.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 2, 2007)

I'll bump this for ya.  Man, Gary, this is esactly the type of club I'm looking for.  Good acreage....not very many members.  I'm perfectly willing to pay the price for the low member #'s.  I think it's just a tad too far from home for me though.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 2, 2007)

Free bump.

It sounds like a nice place with a good group of people and some extra amenities to enhance the outdoors experience.  If I was looking, this would be a club I would want to check out.  Having a nice place to go and the actual hunting is only part of the experience, making new friends and enjoying their company is another aspect that can be very rewarding.

Good luck this year.

Dave1


----------



## Gary Mercer (May 12, 2007)

Just gotta bump this for Saturday morning.


----------



## Gary Mercer (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gary Mercer (May 27, 2007)

Thanks to all who inquired about the Briar Patch this season.  We are full and starting a waiting list.
Hope Ya'll have a great year.
Gary


----------

